# I'm soooo jealous!



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Even though I love the East Coast, after looking at the bimmerfest '03 pics, I'm soooo jealous of you guys.  

Hey Jon, why don't you hook up with TedW and do a bimmerfest out here for us.


----------

